# Mobile Skins (And feel free to let this Die after a functional Answer has been acquired)



## Cyriacus (Aug 16, 2011)

Alrighty - After fruitlessly trying to solve this myself, im not going to waste other peoples time with my Problems. Apologies for any inconvenience in advance, but hey, this is discussing Non-MA things! Its dicussing User Settings! Big difference, right? Right?  To the point. I recently had this brilliant flash of intellect to try the Mobile Skin on my Computer for this Site. Problem is, i now cannot change it back. And this interface is quite... Limiting. So, since im probably missing something really obvious; How the hell do i switch it back to ANY SKIN BUT THIS ONE?  Any Reply is much obliged. And feel free to let the Thread fade away to Oblivion once this is resolved. There isnt exactly a Support forum on here, and im unable to PM people. So, after tolerating and trying to fix this for three days, this just seems like a good option.  And i had a spike of confusion as to where to post this. I figure, its Non-MA. Its on the Internet. Therefore, Computer Forum.  Toodle Pip


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 16, 2011)

log out.   When you log back in it should reset to the default.

It annoys the hell out of me too, but that's how the folks at vB designed it.


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes well - That was among the things i tried, alongside Cache Clearing and Cookie Deleting. But alas; I even have a Video of myself, logging out, seeing the correct interface; Logging in, and it switching back. Oh look, i cant hyperlink text [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBz_dHT9wyU]. I also tried restarting my browser after signing out to no avail. Im sure theres got to be a practical solution - One that doesnt involve squinting my eyes and pretending half the sites features and the like dont exist.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 16, 2011)

I manually went in and changed your skin.  Please let me know if that fixed it or not.


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 16, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I manually went in and changed your skin.  Please let me know if that fixed it or not.


Yes, it did.
Thankyou for your time - And ill be sure to not touch the bloody skins again


----------

